# Nishiki anyone?



## CycleBatten

This is kind of random, but I was looking on Ebay and saw some old Nishiki road bikes for sale and I have seen quite a few people riding old Nishikis around here (Washington D.C. area). I have an old Nishiki mountain bike and I LOVE it. It weighs a ton, it's just big and hefty, but I love the way it feels.

Anyway, I was wondering if anyone has any experience on Nishiki road bikes? I'm just interested because I love my Nishiki MTB and I just would like to see what their road bikes are like. Also, does anyone have any experience on new Nishikis? I know they don't sell them here in the states anymore, but does anyone out there know why they don't sell them here anymore or if anyone has gotten one here recently?

Thanks, any info would be great.


----------



## filtersweep

CycleBatten said:


> This is kind of random, but I was looking on Ebay and saw some old Nishiki road bikes for sale and I have seen quite a few people riding old Nishikis around here (Washington D.C. area). I have an old Nishiki mountain bike and I LOVE it. It weighs a ton, it's just big and hefty, but I love the way it feels.
> 
> Anyway, I was wondering if anyone has any experience on Nishiki road bikes? I'm just interested because I love my Nishiki MTB and I just would like to see what their road bikes are like. Also, does anyone have any experience on new Nishikis? I know they don't sell them here in the states anymore, but does anyone out there know why they don't sell them here anymore or if anyone has gotten one here recently?
> 
> Thanks, any info would be great.


I had an old Nishiki road bike from the 80s... back in the 80s. Mine was a celeste Bianchi wannabe. It was your generic Japanese steel-framed bike with the typical 80s mish-mash of parts. They were nothing special, and I don't think they've made road bikes in a number of years. Nowdays, they sell mtn bikes and comfort bikes in Europe.


----------



## Morgan

*Bought one in 87 which I road alot*

It was an International, at the time considered a nice bike that weighted about 24 pounds.
Came with Suntour group. Ended up installing Shimano 600 seven speed on it and some Mavic wheels with Ultegra hubs that I built. Back then I was seriously training for Body Building competition. I was riding the Nishiki every night as the contest got closer to help get cut up. I ended up selling the Nishiki a few years ago to a friend for 75.00. 

Morgan


----------



## scrooge

*Ah Sweet Nishiki*

Those were the days. Suntour components, vetta seats . . .
Actually, I just got rid of the old Nishiki Prestige (I believe it was an 86, but I don't know exactly because I got it second hand). Actually, that was my second one. I got my first one in seventh grade (peach and yellow), grew out of it, and got the biggest one I could find a couple of years later. I gave it to the Salvation Army last summer when I had to move and now I regret it--I wish I had turned it into a commuter. . All I can say for the Nishiki is that it's the bike I fell in love with biking on and it faithfully carried me a lot of miles. Oh, the nostalgia . . .


----------



## commutenow

I have a Nishiki Medalist and it is one smooth riding bicycle! The bike has Suntour Superbe brakes cyclone for the other stuff. Mine is light blue with a little darker blue on the heartube and light blue ribbon tape.


----------



## jimcav

*sure*

my first good bike was a nishiki tri-a back in 86 which was decent tubing and full shimano 600 even had the now riduculed (but cutting edge) biopace cranks.
i gave it up when i went to school, but it (in my mind at least) was a wonderful, smooth ride

no real reason to get one now--if you are going vintage for a reason, there are other better bike frames.

jim


----------



## zeytin

*NOS Nishiki*

I was looking at a NOS 80s Nashiki recently for my brother. The shop owner just got it out of the storeroom and assembled it. It is pristine and has the Suntour group. I wasn't sure if it was worth what he was asking.


----------



## moe24

quick question how can i find out what year my road bike is or made? its a nishiki prestige road bike any help will do thanks


----------



## BlueSid

*Nishiki*

Raleigh owns both Nishiki and Univega and has shelved both brands. I would doubt that either brand will resurface anytime soon.


----------



## are

*Nishiki aluminium*

I have a Nishiki Triathalon - aluminum, marked as "handcrafted by Kawamura". I got it in 1987 or 1988. It came with a mix of Suntour Sprint and Superbe Pro components. It's heavy by today's standards. It was never a great fit for me, but a nice bike. Very durable, too - I crashed it several times and there was never any damage beyond a few scratches. I keep thinking about fixing it up a little and making it a city/commuter type bike, but I haven't had the chance (or the need).


----------



## bbnaz

*nishiki semi pro*

from the 70s........still have it but like my TREK (duh) much better. However, with the green dice on the shrader valves, it isn't going anywhere anytime soon. it is my original geared bike. cost me $50 used.


----------



## osteomark

*Nishiki Prestige*

I have a Nishiki Prestigue about 1984 silver and red.
It is 2 sprockets in front and 6 in the rear. Can I get a 7 or 8 sprocket? It's a heavier bike so I get killed on the hills and can not get a small enough gear for the down his. I spin out at 35mi/hr in 12th gear. 
Mark


----------



## sport7

My first good bike was a Nishiki International bought back in 1974. The bike was brown and beautiful, took me through the rest of High School and regrettably sold when joining the military. 

Good memories, guess that's why i ride a Fuji Touring bike today and a Schwinn Duo Sport tandem. The tandem has quality stem mounted shifters and a great Cro Moly frame like the International had. 

The Fuji Touring is similar too, in that it doesn't have a lot of flash, just a great Cro Moly frame and Tiagra components. If i never can get a good Nishiki Road bike, then this Fuji is an adequate substitute. 

Nishiki advertised quality in their bike ads. i still admire their understated beauty.


----------



## terrafirma

My fiancee has a 1980-81 Royale mixte that she absolutely loves and that I absolutely love the looks of. Lugged with painted accents, matching cables and cloth bar tape to the lug accents. The bike couldn't fit her better. It even came with an unpainted Jim Blackburn rack.


----------



## WaynefromOrlando

I am rebuilding my Nishiki Royal 15, my first decent road bike that I purchased in 1983. It came with Shimano 600 Arabesque components and a CroMoly frame that rides better than most of the bikes I have ever been on. I am currently rebuilding it with Ultegra components, repainting it and setting it up with a Brooks saddle. I hope to complete the project in early 2012 and start using it for my commuter bike and my ride for longer events as it is/will be more comfortable than my carbon racing bike for rides of 100 miles or longer.


----------



## dcrosenzweig

I have a 2005 Nishiki "Century" Road Bike. Shimano Sora Shifters, other entry level components. Nice bike overall. I have done a few upgrades - Carbon Fork, Carbon Seatpost. Just ordered some lighter wheels. Been very reliable. "Dicks" Sporting goods still carries the line. I think they sell around $700 - $800, but at the end of season you may find them about $200 or so off.


----------



## froze

I bought a 85 Nishiki Olympic about 6 months ago in average shape, it's all original, has the Shimano Light Action SIS stuff, but the bio pace large chain ring needs to be replaced, so the bike did see some miles. It's my beater bike, but it still rides good.


----------



## Nishiki

*NISHIKI No.1 and proud of it (Japan)*

NISHIKI No.1 and proud of it (Japan), it's fast and it rides like a dream :thumbsup: Superb quality bike and fun to ride, strongly recommend! *BIG LOVE' for NISHIKI No.1*


----------



## froze

Nice bike. That's a big frame, what's the size of it?


----------



## motomech

I have an 80's era Nishiki Alan. Carbon frame w aluminum lugs.
Owned it since new, Great bike.


----------



## NJgreyhead

*Nishiki database*



moe24 said:


> quick question how can i find out what year my road bike is or made? its a nishiki prestige road bike any help will do thanks


There is another bike site (the hosts here probably would not want me to give its name) where a guy has started a Nishiki serial number database. Should be google-able. A lot of people have chipped in over the years that it has been running. Helped me recently with info on my "new" Nishiki Competition (it's a 1974). I'm very happy to have and ride that relatively light (not even bottle-cage bosses) 10-speed with bar-end shifters and a Japanese-made lugged chro-moly frame. Nice bike.


----------



## oldpaint

*Nishiki !*



CycleBatten said:


> This is kind of random, but I was looking on Ebay and saw some old Nishiki road bikes for sale and I have seen quite a few people riding old Nishikis around here (Washington D.C. area). I have an old Nishiki mountain bike and I LOVE it. It weighs a ton, it's just big and hefty, but I love the way it feels.
> 
> Anyway, I was wondering if anyone has any experience on Nishiki road bikes? I'm just interested because I love my Nishiki MTB and I just would like to see what their road bikes are like. Also, does anyone have any experience on new Nishikis? I know they don't sell them here in the states anymore, but does anyone out there know why they don't sell them here anymore or if anyone has gotten one here recently?
> 
> Thanks, any info would be great.


CylcleBatten
thanks for the post.
Wow, the Nishiki, i got in 1986 was my first new purchased bike of my own, the riveria,
i think 15 speed.i got it when mtn bikes were starting to be the bikes that were hot, so this was on sale. I loved it,and have it still. the road bike has panier bag spots for front and back, elliptical gear sprocket in front and i road many rides both town and in mountain roads. i love this bike even though its heavy (not a speed bike), even back in 86. i still use it for the roads today, and since i am not a speed ride guy, i usually carry pack panniers with this.
I am looking for a mtn bike now, and noticed nishiki is on market.no experience on new nishikis yet, but am looking. with a smile.


----------



## SolMiles

*I have a 1983 Nishiki Century*

I have had her rehabbed twice since her purchase and she still rides like the wind


----------

